# Any interest in a Pioneer SA7800?



## Kpierce1986 (Jan 17, 2021)

I understand this is a car audio website, but usually if you love music in your car you love it in your home as well. I have a 1980 Pioneer SA7800 that I'm looking to sell but wanted to see if there was any interest first.


----------

